# Need advice



## Posthoc (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm new to hitchhiking and was wondering where I should try and get a ride.

Would a truck stop on the edge of town be good?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 8, 2017)

Those places can be good. I would recommend posting up near the most logical exit from said truck stop leading to the freeway on-ramp one would take to go the direction you're trying to travel. This way the bulk of the vehicles that have just fueled up & heading your direction will be pulling up near you before exiting the truck stop onto the main road towards the highway. 

Personally I don't like sitting on/near property like that. I'd rather take my chances on the on-ramp itself. Always stay behind the "no pedestrians beyond this point" sign, if the state you're in has laws in place keeping hitchhikers off the actual highway. Be sure to check out the library https://squattheplanet.com/files/categories/hitchhiking.56/ here and also it wouldn't hurt to double check the hitchhiking laws for the states you plan to travel through, some may be updated.

Last bit of advice, and this is again just my personal preference. Try to locate a piece of clean white cardboard rather than the typical brown stuff. I tend to think it gives the driver the notion you're pretty clean, yourself. It is also easier to see/read especially from further away. You want them to be able to read your sign from far away so they have time to consider it. Good luck, safe travels!


----------



## Posthoc (Aug 8, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Those places can be good. I would recommend posting up near the most logical exit from said truck stop leading to the freeway on-ramp one would take to go the direction you're trying to travel. This way the bulk of the vehicles that have just fueled up & heading your direction will be pulling up near you before exiting the truck stop onto the main road towards the highway.
> 
> Personally I don't like sitting on/near property like that. I'd rather take my chances on the on-ramp itself. Always stay behind the "no pedestrians beyond this point" sign, if the state you're in has laws in place keeping hitchhikers off the actual highway. Be sure to check out the library https://squattheplanet.com/files/categories/hitchhiking.56/ here and also it wouldn't hurt to double check the hitchhiking laws for the states you plan to travel through, some may be updated.
> 
> Last bit of advice, and this is again just my personal preference. Try to locate a piece of clean white cardboard rather than the typical brown stuff. I tend to think it gives the driver the notion you're pretty clean, yourself. It is also easier to see/read especially from further away. You want them to be able to read your sign from far away so they have time to consider it. Good luck, safe travels!





Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Those places can be good. I would recommend posting up near the most logical exit from said truck stop leading to the freeway on-ramp one would take to go the direction you're trying to travel. This way the bulk of the vehicles that have just fueled up & heading your direction will be pulling up near you before exiting the truck stop onto the main road towards the highway.
> 
> Personally I don't like sitting on/near property like that. I'd rather take my chances on the on-ramp itself. Always stay behind the "no pedestrians beyond this point" sign, if the state you're in has laws in place keeping hitchhikers off the actual highway. Be sure to check out the library https://squattheplanet.com/files/categories/hitchhiking.56/ here and also it wouldn't hurt to double check the hitchhiking laws for the states you plan to travel through, some may be updated.
> 
> Last bit of advice, and this is again just my personal preference. Try to locate a piece of clean white cardboard rather than the typical brown stuff. I tend to think it gives the driver the notion you're pretty clean, yourself. It is also easier to see/read especially from further away. You want them to be able to read your sign from far away so they have time to consider it. Good luck, safe travels!



from your experience, how long does it usually take to get a ride?


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Aug 8, 2017)

Minimal sounding advice but I believe it makes a difference. When flying your sign make eye contact with drivers and smile to everyone! 

Makes you more personable and relatable In that brief few seconds you have to make your case for a ride. Also you will encounter cops, just gonna happen, be as respectful and polite as possible an most times you won't have much of an issue. 
Safe travels, I'm currently in Colorado headed west see ya on the ramps!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh that's nearly impossible to give you an accurate answer. Everywhere is different, every driver passing by is different. I can try to generalize it to some extent but just don't go into it expecting it to be any certain way. If you're in a hurry, hitchhiking might not be the best method of travel. Especially if you're new to it. 

Personally I haven't had a lot of downtime waiting for a ride other than my first attempt hitchhiking(two dirty ass kids, had no clue), my first attempt in a three man party, and my solo attempt out of Mesa/Phoenix area. I believe state of mind is a factor. It was like 116-118 degrees in Phoenix that day and I think everyone was in a bad mood. So I never got a ride out, morning till night completely roasted and blistered that was my worst experience ever. 

If you're alone, and you don't appear to smell like a dumpster.. you'll probably do alright. If you can keep a natural(not psycho) smile on your face, you'll probably do better. If you can find a way to make those drivers passing by you to laugh, you'll be getting rides in no time. It doesn't take a whole lot, honestly. Here's a thumb/hand I drew for my nephew to hold out. Basic shit, old trick but people found it funny, we got rides pretty easy.


----------



## ntdxc1878 (Aug 9, 2017)

I totally agree with what everyone has said so far. Some good resources you could look into: hitchwiki has a lot of good info for all things hitchhiking. Also, there is a good link in the library of this site in the hitchhiking section with all the laws for each state. I'd take a look at it. 

Overall, it's pretty intuitive. It's not rocket science, just use common sense and be safe, don't be afraid to turn down a ride if you don't feel good about it or if they aren't going where you want to go (I've done this plenty of times). 

Good luck!


----------



## paiche (Aug 9, 2017)

I think it depends on where you are going. If you want to go far a truck stop can be good. I once wanted to go from Oregon to the southern tip of Cali and thought to walk right up and ask truckers at a truck stop. Most said no, many of them got mad at me and gave me the whole 'do you know what a liability you would be' bit. But after persistence I got a ride all the way to LA then hitched a few more rides from there. The only tip I have is be patient and make sure you have some water with you. Depending on where you are you could be waiting awhile but someone will come along, someone always does.


----------



## ZombieBrainz (Aug 9, 2017)

Anywhere with a gas station on the edge of town for the direction you are going is good. An example Don't hitch south from the north side of town. I don't talk to anybody, I just walk to the on ramp or on to the highway, whichever one is legal. As for wait times it varies by state, how rich the people in the area are, and what kinda road your on


----------



## THEOEHT (Aug 14, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Those places can be good. I would recommend posting up near the most logical exit from said truck stop leading to the freeway on-ramp one would take to go the direction you're trying to travel. This way the bulk of the vehicles that have just fueled up & heading your direction will be pulling up near you before exiting the truck stop onto the main road towards the highway.
> 
> Personally I don't like sitting on/near property like that. I'd rather take my chances on the on-ramp itself. Always stay behind the "no pedestrians beyond this point" sign, if the state you're in has laws in place keeping hitchhikers off the actual highway. Be sure to check out the library https://squattheplanet.com/files/categories/hitchhiking.56/ here and also it wouldn't hurt to double check the hitchhiking laws for the states you plan to travel through, some may be updated.
> 
> Last bit of advice, and this is again just my personal preference. Try to locate a piece of clean white cardboard rather than the typical brown stuff. I tend to think it gives the driver the notion you're pretty clean, yourself. It is also easier to see/read especially from further away. You want them to be able to read your sign from far away so they have time to consider it. Good luck, safe travels!



After years of getting harrassed by cops for being on the on ramps, i did some research and in many states, even if theres a no pedestrian sign, the law states the pedestrians may not stand in the roadway. this does not apply to the berm(shoulder or nearby grass) so technically as long as your not obstructing traffic your ok. ive explained this to police and showed them the full written law with positive results. check the internet for the laws of whatever state your in. some states like oregon and montana are lenient about walking on the highway while texas cops gave me a 200 dollar ticket


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 14, 2017)

Absolutely. My second hitchhiking trip, I walked between 40-50 miles along the side of the highways between Chico and Santa Rosa Ca. It's how I prefer it, if I'm not gonna be messed with. I'm a movement junkie, I don't hitchhike and ride trains because I like sitting on/in different things/places. I want to move, at any speed really. So in places where I can- I'll get my sign all proper, then pop a couple holes in the top & carabiner it to my pack and I'm walkin. I believe it's the easiest way to get rides. You show determination, you're going somewhere one way or another. Also you don't have to cheese them with the smiles and all that fake shit. You just leave town, billboard on your back and you never feel hopeless because you're already getting there.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah I don't like truck stops. Had a real shitty confrontation with one an exit north of pasco wa this spring. Basically an entrance is best. But I don't care, especially if male, if your clean cut, holding bible sometimes rides just don't come for a day or so. But then you get that savior who picks you up and takes you to a town that just lifts your spirits and you soar on a life high. Do your best to smile and look em in the eye. Don't let shittynlooks and miserable unhappy old fucking women get you down. It's hard but your positive vibes helps with it all, most times.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 17, 2017)

About the highway walking. I've done it before in va and it was very cool just told to get to exit and not go back on. Pennsylvania as well a few times but no cops. Also Ohio years ago in the dark and nearly got clipped by an old bronco. Loved OR because of highway walking is legal that was awesome. Beat hitching when your sick of it. Walked all of hood river to the Dulles. Fun fun


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 18, 2017)

It's important to make the distinction between highway and interstate laws. As far as I know in California(I was told by a cop when he gave me a ticket walking on i8) highways are legal to walk, interstates are not. You clearly are using the term highway but some people might think the terms are interchangeable. And state laws vary.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah your right. OR law you can walk walk the interstate. The red and blue numbered sign. The major thoroughfare. It is legal to walk. I had permission from Police


----------

